# WIP - Allison Reynolds



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Well, this will be a HIPER-SLOW work in progres >.<
I don't really know when I'm going to finish it, and I barely started.

I just have outlines, and I didn't even finished with them (some of hair is missing... and the whole face of course xD ). Anyway I'm sharing it cuz I do not post anything a long time ago, and it would be helpful to get your advice while im still working on it.

*Drawing*


Spoiler














*Original*


Spoiler


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

ooh..this progress is very exciting..:vs_bananasplit: sorry I don't have any advice for it 'cause the outline is pretty good right now...go go FanKi! :vs_box:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

At this point the lines should be lighter to make it easier for you to make corrections.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Yes...lighten the lines so u can erase easier if u need to. &#55357;&#56832; otherwise....looking good!!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Way to go FanKi. Slow work is better than no work. I love watching works in progress. :vs_karate: What you have done looks good.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes! the outline does look good. It does seem a little dark however I fully realized that sometimes the digital output can look very different than what it looks like in real life. I like to make my outlines pretty light so that eventually I can blend it into my drawing for a seamless effect. 

I think you have a very nice start here and I am looking forward to seeing this one progress!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Do not worry, the outlines are very light and soft. In fact, I had to turn up the contrast to the pic with the computer cuz they weren't able to see easyly xD

Thank you all, when you notice some other mistake tell me ^^

PS: I have one question. Should I start doing the shadows with the 2H pencil? Is my first time using 2H and 2B (As I only had the HB xD) and well, don't really know their most common uses.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

It's looking good ! Can wait to see more :vs_closedeyes:
I'm really excited cause this is one of my favorite movie :biggrin:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes, begin with the 2H then move to the h then to the B and then to the 4b


----------

